
My first year as a developer - rougeth
https://medium.com/@leportella/my-first-year-as-a-developer-2376317be109#.eb6lnt2gj
======
philociraptor
What I don't understand from this article is why the author didn't reach out
to his team members in his first job. Maybe she did and just didn't write
about it. I've never seen a team or been part of a team though that would not
offer help to a new team member. Especially one that needed coaching or even
teaching if need be. If the team was that not accepting of a new member, it's
an issue with the team and not the new team member and should be addressed.

